# Breeds can't feed young



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Which breeds of pigeon cannot feed there young??? I have heard some owls can't. Can you let me know? Thanks!!!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Blondinette/Sattinettes
African Owls


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Pigeon lower said:


> Blondinette/Sattinettes
> African Owls


Of course, that doesn't go for all of them. I had a Sat with essentially NO beak and he was able to feed his babies, though his homer wife I'm sure helped pick up some of his slack if there was any. These breeds can often have difficulty feeding the babies, but not always.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Most short-beaked or short-faced birds cannot feed their own young and require assistance from the owner or foster pigeons. 

Budapest Shortfaced Tumblers, Stettiners, Ancients, Berliner Kurze, SF Helmlets, Moorheads, Turbits, etc. Of course, I have one pair of Budapest who are amazing feeders. The rest of my shortfaced/shortbeaked birds can't seem to manage past a week (once the regurgitated food starts to transition from pigeon milk to seed/water). Seems as long as the babies can get pigeon milk for the first 7 days the success rate of hand-rearing to weaning is pretty high. If they don't get that milk it's pretty low - even with the use of Roudybush Squab formula for that first week (and Kaytee exact thereafter).

My Classic Old Frills can feed their own young, and though they do not have the practically non-existent beaks of the show type satinette/blondinette, their beaks are very short. They make great fosters for my other birds. 

Portuguese Tumblers also can be lousy parents from what I understand. My pair hasn't bred yet, but I've been told they don't always feed through to weaning and require hand-feeding assistance (and they do have longish pointed beaks, though they are tiny).


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info!


----------

